

Rosetta mission: ESA attempts to land spacecraft on comet – live coverage - jacquesm
http://www.theguardian.com/science/across-the-universe/live/2014/nov/12/rosetta-comet-landing-live-blog

======
ColinWright
The other video feeds seem to lock up for me and endlessly buffer until
reloaded. This one seems to be working fine.

~~~
jacquesm
Likely that will be true until it gets too popular but I didn't want to hoard
it.

